# Hello from Belleville Ontario



## B Vader (May 9, 2021)

My name is Bryce.  Always have had an interest in mechanical things inspired from being raised on a farm. My career is working in Consumer manufacturing and approaching retirement soon. No experience in machining but have  purchased a small lathe and looking for a milling machine to put in the garage to fill time making things. Impressed with all the experience in this group. Looking  forward to learning some new skills.
   Bryce


----------



## Chip Maker (May 9, 2021)

Hi Bryce. Welcome from Peterborough!


----------



## YYCHM (May 9, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Canadium (May 9, 2021)

Welcome from Hamilton ON!


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 9, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary Bryce.


----------



## Brent H (May 9, 2021)

Welcome from north of Barrie !!


----------



## Dusty (May 9, 2021)

Welcome from Saskatchewan, enjoy your stay.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 9, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Hruul (May 9, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trlvn (May 9, 2021)

Welcome from Oakville!

Craig


----------

